# Costco prok Loin



## gritter99 (Nov 1, 2013)

So I have 4-6 friends stopping by Sunday to celebrate a buddies bday with drinks and some food. I’ve been asked to make pulled pork for the meal, my wonderful girlfiend went to Costco without me knowing and grabbed a I believe 10ilbish boneless pork loin.. Can I use this for pulled? Everything I’ve read says pull these loins at 140 to keep them juicy but they won’t pull at that temp I’m sure..

I planned to cut the loin in half for better fit in my smoker am I left to

1.        Cook like a pork shoulder pulling at 200-205 and then slather in BBQ

2.        Pull at 140 and slice and say deal with it?

3.        Hope some of you have a method I can use to pull these and keep it tasty without putting 4 bottles of BBQ on it

Please help me!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd save the loin for something else and get a pork butt for pulled pork. Pork loin will dry out if taken to pulling temp, unless you're VERY particular in the way you smoke it. There is a post on here somewhere about pulled pork loin, but I can't remember the method. If you can swing the extra cost for purchasing a pork butt, I'd just do that as it's easier to get the final product you want.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep, she got the wrong item. Costco butts are boneless anyway and many prefer bone in butts for PP. They hold together better and, supposedly, have more flavor due to the bone. I've done loins before, draped with bacon to help with the moisture, in the smoker and they are OK. They must be watched and removed on time or will be tough. Slice them like pork chops with sauce on the side for dipping. I often did a honey/chipotle glaze slathered on that was quite tasty with a little sweet & a little heat. Top Sirloin Roast is another chunk of pork sold fairly cheap but no interior fat like a butt. This one went to 145 IT & was still pretty juicy. Not what I wanted though.....Willie













smoke 009.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2013)

Not any help for your meal but pork loins make great back (Canadian) bacon and wonderful hams for sandwich meat.

Disco


----------



## mashell (Nov 1, 2013)

I've got a question, and hope you can help. I'm going to smoke a 10 pound pork loin tomorrow. How many hours will it take at 225 degrees? I keep getting conflicting times. I'm only using a dry rub, with apple wood chips.  Thanks


----------



## chef willie (Nov 1, 2013)

mashell said:


> I've got a question, and hope you can help. I'm going to smoke a 10 pound pork loin tomorrow. How many hours will it take at 225 degrees? I keep getting conflicting times. I'm only using a dry rub, with apple wood chips.  Thanks


Well, you're heard it many times here I'm sure. We cook to temp, not by time, so it varies with your gear, ambient temps and phase of the moon gods. It's a pork loin so hardly any fat. I would pull it at 140 degrees, wrap and rest for 45-60 minutes approx. so the juices re-absorb. I would rough figure 45 minutes per pound at 225, inserting a meat probe after a few hours. It won't hurt it to hold for a few hours, wrapped well in foil & a towel and stuck in a cooler if done real early.


----------



## thatcho (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, cook to proper IT temp not time. Although u get close with general time but not exact. Probe that meat.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 8, 2013)

I smoked two 1.4 lb pork tenderloins tonight on the Weber.  Marinated in Asian spices/sesame oil/green onions/garlic/soy sauce/worchestershire sauce/brown sugar/Asian chili paste and black pepper for 24 hours.  Then 325F uncovered in a foil lined aluminum pan complete with marinade for 85 mins with Kingsford Blue and apple wood to an IT of 160.  Came out juicy and tender.  My wife is not a fan of anything pork except spare ribs.  She went back for seconds and said "this is the best pork I've ever eaten."  Pics turned out lousy though.













1825.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 8, 2013


















1829.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 8, 2013


----------



## thatcho (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome job.


----------

